
Homegrown master-master replication for a NoSQL database - kiyanwang
http://highscalability.com/blog/2017/5/3/homegrown-master-master-replication-for-a-nosql-database.html
======
polskibus
Has anyone used Tarantool and can share their experience with it? How does it
compare to other NoSQL and NewSQL engines?

